# [C#] Aufgaben?



## Badmaster (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi all,
ich hab kürzlich sone c# einführung gelesen (kurzes buch von MuT "jetzt lerne ich...").
Nun hab ich leider noch längst nicht genug erfahrung um mich an programme heranzuwagen die mich wirklich interessieren würden (tcp/ip netzwerk client/server apps o. LAN-trafficwatcher etc...).
Bin nun auf der Suche nach Übungen/Aufgaben für C# anfänger 
thnx in advance 
Badmaster


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. Oktober 2002)

Hier findest du ein paar Aufgaben, einfach einen passenden Algo ausdenken und implementieren.


----------



## Badmaster (23. Oktober 2002)

thnx 4 link.
is aber eher ned so was ich mir vorgestellt habe...
Mein buch hat mit exeption handling aufgehört und hat grafische darstellung in keinster weise behandelt... ausserdem nicht wirklich passend zu c# "Als Programmiersprache sind Pascal, C, C++ und Java zugelassen."  
*aufandreübungenwart*


----------



## krypta (23. Oktober 2002)

übungen, wie du sie in der schule vielleicht bekommst, kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten, aber einen kleine frage: gibts es keine idee in deinem kopf die du mal in einem prog/tool verwirklichen wolltest? 

sollte eigentlich der richtige ansatz sein (vor allem machts um einiges mehr "spass" als eine gestellte aufgabe zu loesen)

rgds


----------



## Badmaster (23. Oktober 2002)

ein simpler stealth server mit dem ich die bandbreite des servers begrenzen kann... (als ich noch HL im inet zockte und gewisse andere leute gerade dann im internet surften^^) is aber jetzt auch nimmer von nöten...

ein scheduler der programme zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt startet... (hab say the time gefunden...)

ein programm, dass sich auf einem server einloggt und dann aktionen ausführt (php-scrip) -> hab autoit genommen...
tscha tscha tscha...

naja werde dann wohl einfach weiter im oreilly buch lesen (ich hasse sowas, ein programmierbuch mit einer einführung die ich teils kenne teils nicht omg^^)
Falls doch jemand was findet... nur her damit 

Gruss Badmaster


----------



## Robert Martinu (24. Oktober 2002)

Kleine, schnelle Aufgaben...

Berechne Pi nachder Montecarlomethode
Pascalsches Zahlendreieck
Eine kleine Datenbank(einfügen, löschen, ändern, suchen und sortieren von Datensätzen)
Ein Taschenrechner; wahlweise als Übung zum Thema Stack als UPN
Eine Datei ver/entshlüsseln
Eine Datei nach einem eigenen Algo packen (für Textdateien trivial)
Conways Spiel des Lebens
Das Problem der acht Damen
Computer: finde deinen Weg aus dem Labyrinth

(Die Aufgaben lassen sich in jeder Programmiersprache lösen & erfordern nur Textbildschirm und Tastatur; GUI ist optional)


----------

